# melefix cause cancer



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

acording to DR.Fostersmith website melefix has Melaleuca CAS#8008-98-8 witch is suposed to cause cancer ...... if it causes cancer in people why not in fish ?





http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...ll&Ntx=mode+matchallpartial&Np=1&N=2004&Nty=1


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

click more info on link then scroll down to warning.....


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

i think the "warning" is for Pimafix, not Melafix.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

"This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer or birth defects or other reproductive harm."

As we are different from the fish. We're higher in the stage of evolution. I think/ What are others' opinions?


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

fish don't get cancer ? so puting your hand/arm in a tank with melefix has a slight chance of absorbing into your skin and you could get cancer :?:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

again, read the article carefully. the "warning" seems to refer ONLY to Pimafix!

here's what it says:

"Contains: *Pimenta racemosa *CAS#80006-78-8 (1.0%) 

In saltwater aquariums, it may be necessary to turn off protein skimmer during treatment. A slight haze may form in saltwater aquariums with no filter. 

Not for human consumption or for the treatment of fish intended for human consumption. 

WARNING: This product contains a chemical known to the State of California to cause cancer or birth defects or other reproductive harm."


----------



## catfisher (Jan 30, 2005)

alchohol is known in the state of calafornia for causing cancer

heck I think water is known in calafornia for causing cancer ... california has a ton of everyday products on all kinds of lists 

I would say it's due to a bunch of liberal democrats clogging up the legal system to avoid frivilus lawsuts for just being stupid ( for example I drive up to a drive through @ micky D's and order coffee, start driving down the road and whild trying to make a turn, talk on my cell phone while applying make up and spill it in my lap burning the CRAP out of my self then sue mc "D's" becouse its' there fault :roll: ) but I don't want to insight a political riot on a fish board :lol: 

I bet if you drink a gallon of it a day for a year ... it "might" cause cancer .. in a lab rat ... on the 4th sunday in feburary, during an eclipse, while haley's comet passes over head

so they put the warning on the drug that california says it might cause cancer :fun:


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

yea it only have the warning under primafix ....... well then primafix can cause cancer ...... :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

lol It seem that Ca is aplace where you can easily get canser


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

ahh california causes cancer .... LV water is suposed to have radiation/nuke crap in it :mrgreen:


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

icp @ Thu Feb 03 said:


> yea it only have the warning under primafix ....... well then primafix can cause cancer ...... :mrgreen:


lol  :roll:


----------



## icp (Jan 18, 2005)

not to mention yucca mtn only 100miles away ...soon to be the home of all the nuclear wast they can cram in a hollowed out mtn over a few fault lines and an underground stream... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## mrmoby (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep this in mind too........a lot of times, that whatever creature is being tested, rabbitt, mouse, woolly mammouth, etc. they are exposed to such high doses that develping cancer is almost assured. There are lots of items that have the potential, but the exposure factor just isn't there.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

> alchohol is known in the state of calafornia for causing cancer
> 
> heck I think water is known in calafornia for causing cancer ... california has a ton of everyday products on all kinds of lists
> 
> ...


No wonder they didn't win the last election! Paranoid bastards hahah jk


----------



## Larry-T (Jan 18, 2005)

The main problem with carcinogens is that nobody has enough quanbtitative measurement to accurately place a percentage of possibility, so politician (of BOTH parties) tend to take a "zero tolerance" approach to warnings.

I've done a done of hazardous materials and radiation safety work over the past 20 years and can tell you that whenever anyone resorts to blaming a small group of people, or throws around terms like "liberal" or "conservative" they are just exposing their own lack of knowledge.

For example: Did you know that the total radiation released during the enitre three mile island incident was less than that normally released by a coal-fired power plant EVERY DAY? Think about it.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad I don't live in california since everything seems to cause cancer there.


RC


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup, same here!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

So using melafix cant give you cancer? I used it everyday at work and always worry about getting it on my hands and getting sick :?


----------



## joe kool (Jan 24, 2005)

I think its' the "pimafix" they are talking about and its' a "california" thing also (known in the state of california to cause cancer) If you drink it with supper and are force fed it everyda over a period of years ... like they did to the lab rats they tested it on.

or atleast that's what was said earlier in the post :wink: 


:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## JerseyRich (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, take this from a Californian who is now living in New Jersey (both places which will give you cancer if you don't get shot first):

EVERYTHING causes cancer if ingested in the right amount into the right creature. Normal use of "cancer-causing" chemicals will not give you cancer.


----------



## aurora_skys (Feb 8, 2005)

uhm, i really think this has to do with overexposure. its like raptors and ddt. the fish expose to ddt had problems, yes (and keep in mind that ddt has nothing to do with melafix...) but the birds of prey who ate those fish had even more problems because they had consumed such massive quantities of ddt. it accumulated after eating ddt fish.
so if we were to treat our food sources with melafix, then we might get cancer because we are accumulating the chemicals in our body. but certainly our body being in melafix treated water will not give us cancer... and i doubt it would give our fishies cancer.. now maybe a fish with a long lifespan and frequent exposure to melafix.. or a fish eating others treated with melafix..


----------

